# 2015: Trek To The Dragon



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

I've led a group up in 2013 and 2014. Let's keep it going.

For further details, PM me. *Please only PM me if you are 99.9% sure you are attending. 
*
Friday, May 15, 2015.

Minimal traffic. A few great runs. And we made it back to Helen just when everyone else was arriving into town.

It's a 75 mile trip to the Dragon.












01) *PSU* (MKV R32)

02) *Caza84GTI* (MKV R32)

03) *AimStylus* (TTRS)

04) *Feola86* (MKIV GLI)

05) *Reflex 2.5* (MKV GLI)

06) *dhatguy* (MKV R32)

07) *rich65vwbus* (MKIV R32)

08) *01_wolfie* (MKIV Jetta)

09) *ajesusphreak* (MKVI GTI)

10) *nickolie2009* (MKV GTI)

11) *InfamousAbe* (MKVI GTI)

12) *lax5* (E39)

13) *big byrd* (B8 S4)


----------



## Dick. (Aug 1, 2011)

100% in the year.. No more bs from people im staying with.


----------



## confused. (Sep 28, 2011)

If I make it down, ill come out :beer:

1st timer:wave:


----------



## origsix (Jul 6, 2010)

Dick. said:


> 100% in the year.. No more bs from people im staying with.


I"m in booked doing the dragon every year,as long as the speed limit is not to excessive winding left/right etc makes me dizzy.Stayin @ Days Inn on the main strip with my 85 Scirocco from Toronto Canada.It"s a nice 16hr trip from Windsor through Detroit I75 South.Can"t wait!!See you there!


----------



## Mein_GTI (Sep 25, 2007)

PSU, When are you leaving from PA? We want to hit the dragon on the way down, while we are there and on the return trip. We WILL go with you on Friday!!


----------



## Aimstylus (May 21, 2009)

I'll be there in my TTRS. Sent you a PM.


----------



## Feola86 (Sep 28, 2013)

I am not missing it this year, i was like 5 min too late to the subway parking lot last year


----------



## rand0mher0 (Mar 2, 2010)

Feola86 said:


> I am not missing it this year, i was like 5 min too late to the subway parking lot last year


No we weren't 5 minutes late they just left way too ****ing early


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

rand0mher0 said:


> No we weren't 5 minutes late they just left way too ****ing early


No one left early. We even waited for anyone who may have been late.


----------



## origsix (Jul 6, 2010)

PSU said:


> No one left early. We even waited for anyone who may have been late.


Found out because I have 1 eye.Can"t see out of my Right Eye.Just simply driving through US129 FROM I-75 South.is quite a challenge.The constant twisting ,and turning,make for an increase in Dizzyness.I take a break for 15min.Then battle my way to Cleveland GA,15MIN From Helen.Maybe Popcorn Sutton,Tickle,or Jim Tom can help me through this.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Anyone else?


----------



## Reflex 2.5 (Dec 15, 2012)

What time are you planning to roll out for this? If my group makes it to town in time, we have at least 2 interested.


----------



## rich65vwbus (Mar 25, 2010)

I am down along with a couple other R32 owners!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DubKultureAL (Apr 22, 2014)

What time are you shooting for?

sent from my SGN4


----------



## Mein_GTI (Sep 25, 2007)

If your going to the Dragon, check your brake pads!! If you need to replace them, let me know cause I can get Wholesale pricing on Hawk pads along with other high performance and after market parts. Just PM me.


----------



## rich65vwbus (Mar 25, 2010)

^^^^ this X2!!!! 
319 curves in 11 miles you will be using them!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mein_GTI (Sep 25, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Sebeck1 (Nov 4, 2001)

Put me and my buddy down. We already talked about hitting up 129. We didn't know there was an organized ride planned out. I've ridden the dragon twice on my motorcycle.


----------



## dhatguy (Oct 24, 2013)

This was the highlight of my SoWo trip last year. Ain't gonna miss it :wave::wave:


----------



## splitlaneslikeMoses (Apr 1, 2014)

*PM sent*

PSU....PM sent....


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

dhatguy said:


> This was the highlight of my SoWo trip last year. Ain't gonna miss it :wave::wave:


My man! Glad to hear that you're going! 



splitlaneslikeMoses said:


> PSU....PM sent....


Replied. 



Sebeck1 said:


> Put me and my buddy down. We already talked about hitting up 129. We didn't know there was an organized ride planned out. I've ridden the dragon twice on my motorcycle.


Sounds good!



rich65vwbus said:


> ^^^^ this X2!!!!
> 319 curves in 11 miles you will be using them!





Mein_GTI said:


> If your going to the Dragon, check your brake pads!! If you need to replace them, let me know cause I can get Wholesale pricing on Hawk pads along with other high performance and after market parts. Just PM me.


Both of those x100. ^


----------



## Feola86 (Sep 28, 2013)

Sent you a pm last month


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reflex 2.5 (Dec 15, 2012)

PM sent a couple weeks ago… Thought I posted after, but apparently not. :banghead:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Feola86 said:


> Sent you a pm last month
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Reflex 2.5 said:


> PM sent a couple weeks ago… Thought I posted after, but apparently not. :banghead:


Wow. Sorry guys. At one point I had updated the list but I guess it didn't save. 

If you are going, please PM me and let me know which car you're taking.


----------



## Reflex 2.5 (Dec 15, 2012)

PSU said:


> Wow. Sorry guys. At one point I had updated the list but I guess it didn't save.
> 
> If you are going, please PM me and let me know which car you're taking.


It happens… no big deal. :beer:
PM sent.


----------



## Feola86 (Sep 28, 2013)

Bump, who's sowo prep is focused towards hitting the dragon? I know mine is!
RSB and last years tires








This years 








Lower Tie Bar








Koini coils and R32 Brakes










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

^ Looking good brother.

What pads are those?


----------



## Reflex 2.5 (Dec 15, 2012)

Not the dragon specifically, but definitely setting my car up for corners. Last year I just had H&R springs, FK shocks, and 8mm spacers and rubbed on half the corners (stock jetta sways suck…). Since last year: full SuperPro poly bushings, K-Mac camber/caster plates, H&R sway set, Tyrolsport deadset kits, Unibrace UB & RB, and trying to get brakes done now… Looking at VWR front with EBC red rear pads on stock rotors until I have money to do .:R rears.


----------



## Feola86 (Sep 28, 2013)

PSU said:


> ^ Looking good brother.
> 
> What pads are those?


Thanks! The pads are EBC Red Stuff


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

List updated.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Feola86 said:


> Thanks! The pads are EBC Red Stuff
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Good stuff man!

I recently did slotted rotors and EBC pads!


image by PSUUUUU, on Flickr 


image by PSUUUUU, on Flickr


image by PSUUUUU, on Flickr


----------



## Mein_GTI (Sep 25, 2007)

Feola86 said:


> Thanks! The pads are EBC Red Stuff
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Should have added SS brake lines. Massive difference in stopping power!!!!!


----------



## Feola86 (Sep 28, 2013)

Mein_GTI said:


> Should have added SS brake lines. Massive difference in stopping power!!!!!


You mean these?








Haha just haven't installed them yet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Gonna install them before the trip?

I have those and a Tyrol stiffening kit. Feels awesome.


----------



## Feola86 (Sep 28, 2013)

PSU said:


> Gonna install them before the trip?
> 
> I have those and a Tyrol stiffening kit. Feels awesome.


I bought the fronts and mid lines from a guy on vortex new in box, gotta order the rears so I only have to bleed each caliper once, did you notice a big difference with the stiffening kit? I was looking into it but I don't have the funds for it before sowo with everything else I've done


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mein_GTI (Sep 25, 2007)

Oh Yeah :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dick. (Aug 1, 2011)

What's the word on the times for this?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Dick. said:


> What's the word on the times for this?


11:45AM, sir.


----------



## Feola86 (Sep 28, 2013)

PSU said:


> 11:45AM, sir.


Same spot as last year?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nickolie2009 (Jan 4, 2011)

PM SENT! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Feola86 said:


> Same spot as last year?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yessir! Subway parking lot. 11:45.



nickolie2009 said:


> PM SENT!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Added!


----------



## whereiswaldo7 (Apr 15, 2011)

I'll be riding down in a friend's silly low car. But I'd rather be on the mountain roads, anyone looking for a co-pilot?!


----------



## Reflex 2.5 (Dec 15, 2012)

^ I might let you ride in my slow car if you ask nice enough. :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## Monksky (Apr 29, 2015)

Volkswagen China SUV :laugh:

FIFACOINVIP best!!!


----------



## Brad Boardwell (Dec 12, 2004)

Still thinking about this.... just dont know as of yet. What time do y"all usually get back into town on Friday?


----------



## InfamousAbe (May 13, 2013)

Brad Boardwell said:


> Still thinking about this.... just dont know as of yet. What time do y"all usually get back into town on Friday?


thats my concern too!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Brad Boardwell said:


> Still thinking about this.... just dont know as of yet. What time do y"all usually get back into town on Friday?





InfamousAbe said:


> thats my concern too!


You can break off whenever you want.

I stop at a car wash before I go back in to town and take my time. 

Last year we got back before sunset.


----------



## Brad Boardwell (Dec 12, 2004)

I am so seriously thinking about this! I will have to be back in Helen around 4 pm or so. Is there anyone in the group who could take a few videos of me (following me or in front of me, using my gopro??)

This is what I will be in.....








[/url]20150502_113630 by turbobrat930, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Reflex 2.5 (Dec 15, 2012)

^  Nice!
If no one else volunteers, I will… Jetta 2.5 probably isn't the best choice in the group for a camera car.


----------



## Feola86 (Sep 28, 2013)

Brad Boardwell said:


> I am so seriously thinking about this! I will have to be back in Helen around 4 pm or so. Is there anyone in the group who could take a few videos of me (following me or in front of me, using my gopro??)
> 
> This is what I will be in.....


I'd do it, mk4 GLI That's completely geared towards handling 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## InfamousAbe (May 13, 2013)

Brad Boardwell said:


> I am so seriously thinking about this! I will have to be back in Helen around 4 pm or so. Is there anyone in the group who could take a few videos of me (following me or in front of me, using my gopro??)
> 
> This is what I will be in.....
> 
> ...


Hey bro if you don't mind I'll be joining you when you head back so I can take the family out as they wait for me at the place we are staying at


----------



## Brad Boardwell (Dec 12, 2004)

InfamousAbe said:


> Hey bro if you don't mind I'll be joining you when you head back so I can take the family out as they wait for me at the place we are staying at


no problem! I would like to be back in Helen around 4 or so


----------



## InfamousAbe (May 13, 2013)

i will be there with my MKVI GTI, sent you PM


----------



## InfamousAbe (May 13, 2013)

Brad Boardwell said:


> no problem! I would like to be back in Helen around 4 or so


thanks man! im in!


----------



## rich65vwbus (Mar 25, 2010)

One week away!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reflex 2.5 (Dec 15, 2012)

Updates on my car…
Chassis is officially sorted, alignment is done, VWR fronts are on. Was able to go ahead and get .:R rears with VWR rotors and EBC yellow pads, and will be installed tonight.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Reflex 2.5 said:


> Updates on my car…
> Chassis is officially sorted, alignment is done, VWR fronts are on. Was able to go ahead and get .:R rears with VWR rotors and EBC yellow pads, and will be installed tonight.


Good to hear man!










Just got mine aligned today as well.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

List updated.


----------



## whereiswaldo7 (Apr 15, 2011)

I have gas dollars for whoever is willing to let me ride along in a rowdy car.
Any takers?


----------



## Reflex 2.5 (Dec 15, 2012)

^ You can ride with me if you want. Car isn't fast in a straight line, but fully sorted chassis and brakes…


----------



## big byrd (Mar 20, 2002)

I'll be heading to Helen Friday morning, and will meet you near the dragon. Maybe Robinsville around 1? lmk


----------



## Brad Boardwell (Dec 12, 2004)

InfamousAbe said:


> thanks man! im in!


Well, work sprung a dousie on me. I will not be able to get out of work until 10am that morning on Friday. So, I will not be into Helen until after lunch.... So, I guess its a no-go for the Tail for me this trip :banghead::banghead:

I will be playing around some of the local roads around Unicoi, etc....

Sorry!!!!


----------



## InfamousAbe (May 13, 2013)

Brad Boardwell said:


> Well, work sprung a dousie on me. I will not be able to get out of work until 10am that morning on Friday. So, I will not be into Helen until after lunch.... So, I guess its a no-go for the Tail for me this trip :banghead::banghead:
> 
> I will be playing around some of the local roads around Unicoi, etc....
> 
> Sorry!!!!



not a problem! ill cruise back solo!! thanks for the update tho!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

big byrd said:


> I'll be heading to Helen Friday morning, and will meet you near the dragon. Maybe Robinsville around 1? lmk


My man. We will pick you up.


----------



## rhodri45 (Feb 19, 2012)

I definitely want to do this, i'm in.


----------



## rich65vwbus (Mar 25, 2010)

In case of separation I am very familiar with route up there and back as well with A GPS I'm hoping PSU decides to take 129 all the way up its a beautiful ride!
Rain chances have now dropped to 40% so it looks like it may not be a rain out! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## InfamousAbe (May 13, 2013)

You guys doing this even if it rains? Its supposed to rain 59% now


----------



## Ace2d (Mar 21, 2009)

What time is this happening? I'm driving down from Maryland was gonna drive the Dragon on my way.


----------



## ThadaniS09 (May 18, 2011)

What time are you guys leaving from Helen?


----------



## rich65vwbus (Mar 25, 2010)

11:30am


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThadaniS09 (May 18, 2011)

Where are we meeting?


----------



## rich65vwbus (Mar 25, 2010)

Subway Restaurant right off Main
8065 S Main St SE Helen 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThadaniS09 (May 18, 2011)

Can u dm me ur number? We're on our way in and may be a few minutes late.


----------



## ajesusphreak (May 10, 2015)

Had a great time yesterday guys!!! Thanks for leading the way Richard and I'm glad Antone is ok!! Looking forward to next year!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dubappsunshine (Nov 2, 2011)

Anyone got a story on the burnt up Audi?


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

dubappsunshine said:


> Anyone got a story on the burnt up Audi?


Driver basically drove too close to the edge of the road (or perhaps under/oversteered), the inner wheel lip caught the edge of the road, car slid down, exhaust was hot enough to light the leaf litter on fire, instant inferno.


----------



## rich65vwbus (Mar 25, 2010)

I as well had a great time on the Run so Sorry to see Antoine car burn. A tragedy for sure! Let's try to do it again next year as well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

nemo1ner said:


> Driver basically drove too close to the edge of the road (or perhaps under/oversteered), the inner wheel lip caught the edge of the road, car slid down, exhaust was hot enough to light the leaf litter on fire, instant inferno.


Lost traction on leaves blown in road. Per Antone himself. 


rich65vwbus said:


> I as well had a great time on the Run so Sorry to see Antoine car burn. A tragedy for sure! Let's try to do it again next year as well!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

Blowing leaves won't cause a 3000lbs car to lose traction. Packed stationary wet leaves do. I personally don't think that was the cause.


----------



## rich65vwbus (Mar 25, 2010)

If you barley get off the edge of the road it is a very steep embankment this happened to Paweł 2 years ago at Wookies it like a magnet it will pull you right over










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

nemo1ner said:


> Blowing leaves won't cause a 3000lbs car to lose traction. Packed stationary wet leaves do. I personally don't think that was the cause.


Were you there and did you see it happen? Didn't think so.


----------



## Reflex 2.5 (Dec 15, 2012)

Who was in the black MkVI GTI? Still has my spare, and I'm headed home… not mad, just trying to get everything straight.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Reflex 2.5 said:


> Who was in the black MkVI GTI? Still has my spare, and I'm headed home… not mad, just trying to get everything straight.


He's been trying to call you all weekend. He's still in town. 

I assume you just gave him the wrong number. 

His IG is @vwfer_


----------



## Reflex 2.5 (Dec 15, 2012)

Ok, thanks. Just sent him a message.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Reflex 2.5 said:


> Ok, thanks. Just sent him a message.


If you already left, we will get it back to you even if we have to ship it. 

He is a good buddy.


----------



## Reflex 2.5 (Dec 15, 2012)

^ I had already looped back… Got the spare.
Thanks for organizing this BTW! Had a blast, and got to make some new friends.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Reflex 2.5 said:


> ^ I had already looped back… Got the spare.
> Thanks for organizing this BTW! Had a blast, and got to make some new friends.


My pleasure, sir! 

And thank you for letting him use it. We would have tried to reach out to you on here but my cell phone was as good as a bring in Helen.


----------



## demonmk2 (Mar 19, 2006)

PSU said:


> Were you there and did you see it happen? Didn't think so.


There was the word going around he overheated his brakes or something and they failed basically.
I had heard that at the Apr booth because the guy was supposed to get a dsg tune.


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

demonmk2 said:


> There was the word going around he overheated his brakes or something and they failed basically.
> I had heard that at the Apr booth because the guy was supposed to get a dsg tune.


Nah bro. You weren't there. It was the leaves man. Those leaves just came out of nowhere.


----------



## demonmk2 (Mar 19, 2006)

My post was more of a question... Not trying to insinuate


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

I know. And I believe that what you heard may have been a factor.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

demonmk2 said:


> There was the word going around he overheated his brakes or something and they failed basically.
> I had heard that at the Apr booth because the guy was supposed to get a dsg tune.


... and this is why people shouldn't spread crap rumors unless they know what happened.


----------



## Mein_GTI (Sep 25, 2007)

PSU....are you still in Helen?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)




----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Mein_GTI said:


> PSU....are you still in Helen?


 Left Helen but still down south. What's up?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)




----------



## Mein_GTI (Sep 25, 2007)

PSU said:


> Left Helen but still down south. What's up?


We are heading back to PA about 10 am and didn't know if you wanted to cruise back with us?


----------



## demonmk2 (Mar 19, 2006)

PSU said:


> ... and this is why people shouldn't spread crap rumors unless they know what happened.


But that is pretty much what happened I.e. brake failure.


----------



## big byrd (Mar 20, 2002)

Brakes didn't fail, not sure where that came from.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

demonmk2 said:


> But that is pretty much what happened I.e. brake failure.


So you were in the car with Antone and saw his brakes fail?

It's funny because I saw him pull out onto the Dragon alone.


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

big byrd said:


> Brakes didn't fail, not sure where that came from.


.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Working on getting the rest up.


----------



## demonmk2 (Mar 19, 2006)

PSU said:


> So you were in the car with Antone and saw his brakes fail?
> 
> It's funny because I saw him pull out onto the Dragon alone.



Haha. Whatever man. He pulled to the side ( where there is an embankment that goes down..down..down )
To let a motor cycle pass by??? Slips on some leaves looses control car catches fire...
Yeah right.
I wasn't there.. I know, but I do know some that were there and it ain't the same story you tell...

But I would tell your story for police report\insurance purposes


----------



## big byrd (Mar 20, 2002)

I posted this to my facebook page, but for those of you who were there but can't see what I posted....

_I'm home safe and sound without a scratch. My phone was in the car, and stupid Facebook wouldn't let 
me log in from any other phone (security). I'm so thankful to have the friends that I do in all of you!! Thank
you for checking in on me, helping me in anyway this weekend and to those who just smiled when they 
saw me after this. You will never know how grateful I am to have all of you in my life in one way or another.

To the guys that came and helped me out of the car, you may never see this, but I thank God that you 
stopped and got me out of the state of shock that I was in. If it weren't for you, I don't know what would 
have happened.

To all the perfect strangers who walked up to me during all of this and gave me a hug and reminded me 
that material things can be replaced and just the fact that I was standing there was a blessing, THANK YOU 
from the bottom of my heart.

As I sat and watched my car, I wanted to cry over it, but all I could think about was, I'M STILL HERE.
_
Thanks you all for just being there


----------



## big byrd (Mar 20, 2002)

demonmk2 said:


> Haha. Whatever man. He pulled to the side ( where there is an embankment that goes down..down..down )
> To let a motor cycle pass by??? Slips on some leaves looses control car catches fire...
> Yeah right.
> I wasn't there.. I know, but I do know some that were there and it ain't the same story you tell...
> ...


As I've already stated, the brakes didn't fail, but thanks for the concern.

I wonder, have you ever played that game as a kid where you whisper something in someones ear and pass
it around the circle until the last person gets it and is asked to repeat what the first person said? If you had, 
you'd understand how rumors work.


----------



## demonmk2 (Mar 19, 2006)

Its just an odd story is all.

But you walked away from it which is the most important thing.

Sorry about your car man.


----------



## big byrd (Mar 20, 2002)

demonmk2 said:


> Its just an odd story is all.
> 
> But you walked away from it which is the most important thing.
> 
> Sorry about your car man.


Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

demonmk2 said:


> Haha. Whatever man. He pulled to the side ( where there is an embankment that goes down..down..down )
> To let a motor cycle pass by??? Slips on some leaves looses control car catches fire...
> Yeah right.
> I wasn't there.. I know, but I do know some that were there and it ain't the same story you tell...
> ...



You sir are a knob. People get into all sorts of accidents on that road daily. 



To the rest of the guys/gals on here, thanks for a fun trip on Friday. Antone I was only a few cars in front of you on the way back. Was glad to see you walked away unharmed.


----------



## demonmk2 (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks, I know the road more than you know.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)




----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)




----------



## Feola86 (Sep 28, 2013)

751110 by Geoff Feola, on Flickr
751109 by Geoff Feola, on Flickr
751107 by Geoff Feola, on Flickr
751106 by Geoff Feola, on Flickr
751105 by Geoff Feola, on Flickr


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

^ Great shots.

Thanks to everyone who came out.

Sorry about the mishap with getting there. Phone GPS wouldn't work and my in dash GPS was even worse. 

Thanks for waiting for us in Robbinsville.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

One of our members, Carlos (Blue MKIV R), is in the running for photo of the week:

http://us129photos.com/

Vote for him.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Take me back.


----------



## Reflex 2.5 (Dec 15, 2012)

Can't wait for next year! …Hopefully.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Sounds like SoWo isn't happening next year... So stay tuned as I may set something up that's more Dragon oriented.


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 29, 2007)

PSU said:


> Sounds like SoWo isn't happening next year... So stay tuned as I may set something up that's more Dragon oriented.


%100 in.


----------



## rich65vwbus (Mar 25, 2010)

I as well am a 100% 
I live 40 miles from Helen and 150 miles from Fontana Damn. I would love to meet up at anytime anyone wants to do a solo run and would be love to help anyway I can to coordinate a run next year. Feel free to PM me if your in the area and feel Ike going for a run! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monksky (Apr 29, 2015)

Great for learning.








__________________________________________
www.fifacoinvip.co

www.4rsgold.com


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

rich65vwbus said:


> I as well am a 100%
> I live 40 miles from Helen and 150 miles from Fontana Damn. I would love to meet up at anytime anyone wants to do a solo run and would be love to help anyway I can to coordinate a run next year. Feel free to PM me if your in the area and feel Ike going for a run!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's happening. If anyone is interested, please contact me.


----------

